# 5150 footswitch?



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 5, 2013)

I picked up a peavey 5150 off of craigslist about two months ago and it didn't come with a footswitch. Now that I've recovered from the blow to my bank account I want to purchase one any recommendations as to what brand? I was on eBay and saw some by switch doctor, voodoo man, sd pro, and rock block. Do you guys have any experience with these brands?


----------



## Jed (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't have experience with the aftermarket footswitches you listed, but I did manage to find an original 5150II(the amp I have) footswitch on Craigslist for $25. If you are not in a rush, you may be able to find a 5150/6505 footswitch that way. Don't waste your time contacting Peavey for a replacement, they charge some absurd amount.

Edit: Found one on ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peavey-Foot...291?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ce1b073b


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet thanks also do the 6505 switches work with 5150's?


----------



## Jed (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, the only differences between a 5150 and the 6505 are aesthetics.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 5, 2013)

alright cool ill look into some of the 6505 switches as well


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jun 6, 2013)

I used two Boss FS-5L footswitches and a stereo to double mono jack cable for my 5150. More solid than the original switch.


----------



## slaws (Jun 6, 2013)

I used the Switch Doctor switches found on eBay for my 5150. They are solid and take up about half the pedalboard real estate that the normal peavey footswithes do. I love it. You will need to get a STEREO cable for it though


----------



## Shask (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, pretty much any 2 button switch with a stereo cable (TRS) should work.

You can probably get away with a 1 button footswitch as well if you dont care about turning the effects loop on and off.


----------



## madrigal77 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shask said:


> Yeah, pretty much any 2 button switch with a stereo cable (TRS) should work.
> 
> You can probably get away with a 1 button footswitch as well if you dont care about turning the effects loop on and off.



This. I used to use the footswitch from my old Peavey Bandit when I had my Blockletter.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 7, 2013)

right on! thanks a friend also recommended the boss footswitch as well but the switch doctor switch also looks tempting haha alright well thanks that was the info i needed


----------



## backyardburial (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a voodoo man one for my 5150. I guess lots obviously work, but the VM ticked 2 boxes for me- it has LEDS for both switches (not a neccessity, but you sure do notice not having LEDs when you get used to having them) and the other thing is that it's tiny so takes up almost no room on my board.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Jun 10, 2013)

Id probably just call peavey and get one, or order a peavey one off of ebay or amazon. But any TRS 2 button footswitch should work just fine.


----------

